# Appear in a comic! (Lucky: Prologue+Ch1 Sketches)



## driftingdragon (Aug 4, 2019)

The FULL prologue is located right  OVER HERE! So come check it out! 

 And come here to support the comic!  

A completely paywall free experience, completely apart from personal commissions etc, AND you get to view COMIC WIPS! As well as even APPEAR in the background for as low as $15/mo~!

BONUS: If I can reach the first goal then the price of comic features would drop from $15 a month to $6 a month! 
So even if I got four six dollar pledges that would then make it available to all TIER pledging patrons!


----------



## driftingdragon (Aug 9, 2019)

https://www.patreon.com/posts/just-...ial&utm_source=twitter&utm_campaign=postshare

Comic pages will be posted every day with an 8 in it. The public gets these wips, patrons get to see the progress before we finish the pages!


----------



## driftingdragon (Aug 18, 2019)

Next page in the LUCKY series! Hope to start finishing these pages soon!

https://www.patreon.com/posts/3-29016561?utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter&utm_campaign=postshare


----------



## driftingdragon (Sep 10, 2019)

3 https://www.patreon.com/posts/3-29016561?utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter&utm_campaign=postshare




Heres the sketches of the third page! About thirty more, but hopefully in the future this'll be updating/getting finished way faster!


----------



## driftingdragon (Sep 23, 2019)

4 | DriftingDragon on Patreon





More wips of the first chapter!


----------



## driftingdragon (Sep 24, 2019)

5 | DriftingDragon on Patreon


----------



## driftingdragon (Oct 19, 2019)

#6




6 | DriftingDragon on Patreon


----------



## driftingdragon (Nov 2, 2019)

#7
https://www.patreon.com/posts/7-30074659?utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter&utm_campaign=postshare


----------

